# Prorated Warranty for Wal-Mart MAXX Car Battery



## David

I searched high and low for this info and could not find it online. So I am posting it here to help future travelers.

Wal-Mart automotive batteries, the Maxx series made by Johnson Controls, carry a 5-year warranty. If it fails within the first 3 years, the replacement is free. If it fails in years 4 or 5, you pay a pro-rated price for a new battery based on the formula:

( Age in months of battery ) divided by 60 times the price of the new battery.

So, if you bought the battery 3 years and 4 months ago, that is 40 months.

Assuming a $100 battery:

40/60 *100 = $66.67 + sales tax.

Also, the 5-year warranty starts anew with the replacement battery.

I found this printed on the inside cover of the battery handbook hanging on the display case.

I saw a few people complaining online that Wal-Mart refused to honor the warranty. A) This does not sound like Wal-Mart who will pretty much take anything back for any reason at any time and B) Besides having to wait 20 minutes for a manager to show up to approve the transaction, they didn't even test the battery, just took my word for it.

*TIP: Copy the receipt and place it with your documents in the glove box. I say copy it because the ink on the printed receipt will likely fade and be unreadable by the time you need it again.*


----------



## GURPS




----------

